# Newbie with a Kangertech Subox Mini kit



## DirtyD (7/12/15)

Hi guys

I bought my first vape starter yesterday, from a fellow forum member JProssouw ! shot man!

After throwing in e cigarette flavour today ( Vape Mon Bubaloo) , the coil tasted like burnt ash and I couldn't smoke anymore . I tried to rebuild the deck , its a RBA Kangertech tank, but in the process I wasted all of my Kangertech japanese cotton and coils ... 

So , is there anyone in the Cape Town area ( as in city centre side) that would be so kind to help me rebuild my deck as I have absolutely no clue on how to do it. 

Obviously I will pay for the needed materials , just if someone would be so nice . Bought 2 30ml Nostalgia juices and receiving it tomorrow . would be quite a trainsmash if I can't enjoy it because I don't have a built RDA . 

Thanks and I look forward to the kind hearted fellow vapers that will be of assistance 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (7/12/15)

Hi buddy send me a pm and ill gladly help you out

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DirtyD (7/12/15)

shot man appreciate it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (7/12/15)

Go for it @DirtyD 
@VapeSnow will show you - very kind of him to offer 
Just be careful of @VapeSnow - he may tempt you with several other amazing vape devices 

My advice is keep your focus on your subtank mini...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

